# are you "board"?



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

here is a pic of the window inserts I made for my haunt last year. Trying to make a new house look old is hard. I used blue foam, cut it too size...got dizzy...made some knot holes and scored the foam, heated it then painted it black the dry brushed it with a sea sponge to make it look like wood. I was very stoked for my first try. I learned most of the tricks from the MHC last year from Bad boy scenic design. Easier than I though, but man does it look cool.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job! Very realistic, did you put it over the outside of the window?


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

howlin mad jack said:


> Nice job! Very realistic, did you put it over the outside of the window?


yes, before the build i measured my windows so they would fit snug. They were so light they were able to squeeze in and stay. I put in a paneling nail just in case. worked out great.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I used them last year (same type) and they do add that special touch.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice !


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job on the painting looks real


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good, nice work.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice job, painting looks really good


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice work.. I am constantly amazed (and impressed) with what can be done with foam, paint and imagination! sigh <adds another line on to-do list>


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

The knot holes are a nice touch!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, they look very good.


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Palehorse said:


> I learned most of the tricks from the MHC last year from Bad boy scenic design. Easier than I though, but man does it look cool.


I'm really new to all of this home haunt information, could you please explain what/who/where/whatever is "MHC" and where/who/what/whatever is "bad boy scenic design". I'm guessing there is a website, can you share it please?

Thanks!
MW


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great!! Another project to add to the list.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I love the knot hole! gonna have to steal that for my boards!


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

MHC is the midwest haunter convention and bad boy scenic design held one of the seminars last year. its a cant miss experience


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

I love the inserts, I did separate boards and then stuck them to my windows using sticky velcro tape. They looked cool, and I cant emphasize how much I think it is important to get the whole house looking old, its just a great touch. Problem with mine is that the sticky velcro was a beotch to take off the glass, I wont be using that kind of velcro next year, was way too sticky and left glue on the windows. I might try something like this, but my windows are pretty much flush with the house so Im not sure how that would work. I need to figure this out, thanks for posting yours, looks great. If you have not made these for your house its a pretty simple process and pretty cheap. I even have some foam left over Im going to use for another tombstone.


----------

